# iTunes Match problems?



## Brian G Turner (Sep 26, 2013)

So I subscribed to iTunes Match, as I'm running out of space on my phone.

From what Apple say, they'll match the music to the cloud. If it's not there, they'll make sure it's present:

Apple - iTunes - Match



> And for the few songs that aren’t, iTunes uploads what it can’t match  (which is much faster than uploading your entire music library).


I just deleted a few albums from my phone to clear some room thinking they would be replaced with Cloud-based album versions.

For example, a lot of my soundtrack albums. Everything is bought for and not pirated.

However, they simply deleted.

They still show in iTunes on my PC, but they don't show in Music on my iPhone.

If I sync the phone, they still don't show up.

Where are my Cloud versions??

iTunes has never been a fully competent program (not finding album artwork, then losing uploaded album artwork - and then not displaying album artwork properly for songs when showing).

However, I'm finding this especially annoying.

Did I do something wrong, or is this just another iTunes mess-up?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 26, 2013)

Right, figured it out.

Some of the albums have slightly different names. For example Star Wars [Remastered] throws iTunes into a wobbly fit.

Now I've got to figure out which albums need renaming.


----------



## Dave (Sep 26, 2013)

You must be in the Storm Cloud.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 26, 2013)

I can get everything on itunes on my big pc, everything ordered since I got the ipad on the ipad but can only access the full library on the ipad if I open itunes on the pc and bluetooth it. ?


----------

